# Premmie Booties & Beanie



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

Pattern for Premie Booties & Beanie


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Carolyn Rose said:


> Pattern for Premie Booties & Beanie


Thank you very much


----------



## MEKO72 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Veronica H. (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you very much for sharing such a pretty -and easy - little pattern


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you, Carolyn. Love the booties.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for that


Carolyn Rose said:


> Pattern for Premie Booties & Beanie


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

adorable,lots of little booties with mathching hats will be headed to the NICU unit!! Thanx


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you for sharing....


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## tmae1376 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Alene (Jan 26, 2011)

My download is all garbled. How do I get it?


----------



## poverbaugh (Aug 9, 2012)

Could you possible change up a pattern using american terms. ie: size 1 kg-1.2 kg...what is that size in USA.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## Vandy (Aug 19, 2011)

This is not about the beanie and booties pattern, but I would like to know where I can get the pattern for the afghan in your profile picture. I want to make a baby gift for a neighbor's baby and I love that pattern.


----------



## Vandy (Aug 19, 2011)

This is not about the beanie and booties pattern, but I would like to know where I can get the pattern for the afghan in your profile picture. I want to make a baby gift for a neighbor's baby and I love that pattern.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

poverbaugh said:


> Could you possible change up a pattern using american terms. ie: size 1 kg-1.2 kg...what is that size in USA.


1 kilo = 2.2lbs.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

1 kilogram = 2.20462 pounds


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Carolyn Rose said:


> Pattern for Premie Booties & Beanie


So nice of you! Thank U! :-D


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for sharing xxx.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

So cute!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you so much just what I was looking for


----------



## sherrywb (Feb 13, 2012)

Just what I was looking for!!!! Thank you.


----------



## Pru Mostowicz (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank's so much. Now to get busy. My grandson and wife are expecting twins the end of September so don't want to waste any more time writing. All so pretty, I don't know where to start...
Pru's Place


----------



## Bernie01 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks I am off to start a few sets for our NNICU.


----------



## pemstags (Aug 19, 2012)

Thankyou


----------



## LaviniaRiverina (Jul 7, 2011)

I would really love this pattern but will not open for me.


----------



## LaviniaRiverina (Jul 7, 2011)

LaviniaRiverina said:


> I would really love this pattern but will not open for me.


I have now got it open,thankyou.It is a lovely pattern.


----------



## LaviniaRiverina (Jul 7, 2011)

Just a queston,what is the approx number of rows is best to do?
Thanks


----------



## sage56 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank You for the cute pattern for Premmie Booties & Beanie. We have had quite a few little ones born here that can sure use them.

sage56


----------



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

Not sure how many rows I did as I went by measurements on the pattern


----------



## Maytree (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern am going to enjoy making them


----------

